# Blu-ray players with stereo out.



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Aside from Oppo, are any other players on the market good for stereo out? What would make one better then the other? From a price point and reviews, the Panasonic players seem like they could do it all, but are they good at stereo out?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I have not tried any of the Panasonic players but the factors to consider are the quality of the audio DACs and the output driver stages. For example, the Oppo BDP-83SE is a real improvement on the base BDP-83 specifically because of improvements in these areas. Unfortunately, for you, too few commentators pay much attention to these analog outputs.

Can I ask you what you intend to use this for? CDs? Movies?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

A blu-ray player would be just for movies, but my stereo is catered for music.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kal, are you planning to Review the BDP-93 for a Music in the Round Column or general Review? I could not agree more that the analog stage is an afterthought for most BDP's. Many do not even offer them to begin with and most of the ones that do cut corners to bring down manufacturing costs.

A used BDP-83 would be an excellent choice. This is a BDP that was good enough for Lexicon to charge 3500 Dollars for it while making not a single internal modification. Theta also released a repackaged BDP-83 for thousands more than it. Again, both of these models were based off the regular 83 and not the upgraded BDP-83 SE.

Thanks to the release of the BDP-93 and forthcoming release of the BDP-95, there are a good number of 83's available on the used market. Audiogon is a popular source for them. They do sell quickly when listed and are selling for close to MSRP, but OPPO's hold on to their value like no other.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Kal, are you planning to Review the BDP-93 for a Music in the Round Column or general Review?


Not sure. I may wait for the BDP-95.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I meant to ask if you were going to wait for the 95. Regardless of which you decide, I look forward to your insights. A comparison between the 2 Players would be awesome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I did some google searches the other day and the panny seems to do movies pretty good on the stereo out, but for CDs the Oppo kicks the pannys butt. I almost got one today, but I didn't because I don't currently have a large screen.

Too many options. I'm just going to save for awhile and wait to see where 3D goes. I'm not in too big of a hurry.

One option might be to get a decent AVR and 5 HSU bookshelf speakers and actually use the HDMI out. Cause I have a nice sub. I just need to make sure that the Emotiva sub can read a RCA input with a XLR connected at the same time, then I could have a stereo system and a 5.1 system calibrated separately, aside from the volume, but its at half way right now, so that should be a good starting point for a AVR calibration mic.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would start with a decent AVR so that you can take advantage of the new HD audio formats as the performance gains would be far greater and also taking the stereo outputs for movies is not the best idea as you will be missing out on so much, as far as BD players go Panasonic do make some good players but if new to the market I would seriously consider the new Oppo's.


----------

